# Help. Doesnt like you to stare into his eyes.



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

What does it mean when a dog doesnt like when you stare at him in the eyes? Dozer is 15mo. and really dislikes when people (men, not women) stare at him in his eyes for a period of time. Even with people he knows, he has NEVER been HA! but when a person (man) stares at him in his eyes he starts to bark and grown somewhat, not an im going to eat you type but more of a you better stop staring at me in my eyes type back and growl. He is much less tolerant of strangers doing this.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Most dogs don't like direct eye contact and that is why it s advised to NEVER make direct eye contact when approached by a strange dog. Heck I don't like when people stare me down either.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe its a dominence thing and they view that as a challenge , thats why you dont stare at strange dogs like pitbullmama said.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Most dogs do not like direct eye contact for a period of time, generally it is believed that in many dominate breeds it is an act of being challenged. Whether thats myth or any truth to it is up for debate as it is one of those things that will be debated until the death.

If its just one gender (in this case men) it may point to a "selective" HA. 15 months for most dogs is a turning point from a puppyhood mentality to adulthood mentality. Its an age where on average, many traits that were hidden before may start to rise up and start to be shown.

Does Dozer generally act different with men vs women? Is there any other behavior triggers that are negative for him other than just being stared at? I would recommend working with him and with a behaviorist to determine the cause and the best route of correction.

There could be a dozen reasons for this and it would be near impossible for someone on the internet to determine the exact cause as we are not physically there to see this first hand.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was always taught when I was a kid not to stare dogs down as it is a challenge to them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dogs are always communicating with us, even when we don't realize it. Their common communication skills aren't always verbal but subtlely physical.

Direct eye contact in doggy lingo means confrontation & you're challenging them - that goes for ANY dog but each reacts differently. Dogs don't like it & ppl should know better not to do it with ANY unfamiliar dog - but ppl are ignorant & they do... (What a person does with their own dog on the other hand is their business)

Most ppl don't know this & I'll let them know if they're being confrontational. If you happen to make eye contact with a dog, blink profusely & purposefully look away, this is a sign of mutual respect. If a dog purposefully yawns - it means they're stressing out & should be removed from the situation.

If I approach a person with a dog on a walk. I NEVER approach or look at the dog, I approach the person & let the dog check me out if it wants.

Here's a book I recommend if you so choose:
Amazon.com: Dog Behavior: An Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet (0021898052360): Ian Dunbar: Books


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I will old eye contact with Evo at home as hes very demanding and pushy, he needs to know when to submit, Sometimes we will be staring for minutes and yes I always win.

But no other time will I stare in their eyes and EXPECIALLY not a dog I am not 100 familiar with, well anydog but my own i wouldnt.


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

everything everyone is saying makes sense and sounds like im not the only one with this. He doesnt act different with men vs. women he just doesnt like when men look at him in the eyes. but i feel better that it is more of a "challange" rather than HA. thank you


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Horses don't like to be looked in the eye either. It's provocative, a challenge.

Reminds me of the old joke - Guy goes to the doctor and says "It hurts when I do this". Doctor says "Don't do that".


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it's very dangerous with kids,they are more on the level with dogs,often sliding around on the floor,doing the woof-woof thing,and parents think it's "cute".
another example of dogs set up to fail. and this is not A breed specific dilema.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

william williamson said:


> it's very dangerous with kids,they are more on the level with dogs,often sliding around on the floor,doing the woof-woof thing,and parents think it's "cute".
> another example of dogs set up to fail. and this is not A breed specific dilema.


^^this

my buddies Boxer attacked one of his friends kids... his daughter and his friends little boy were by the dogs.. the boy started acting like a dog w/ his daughter, growling and stuff.. Boxer snapped and attacked the little boy.. very well behaved dogs too...


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I was taught at a young age to never stare down a dog, they may attack because it is a sign of a challenge.


----------



## PitStopVT (May 8, 2011)

My PeeWee has the same issue. The other day while pumping gas he was in the back window and all of a sudden I saw him crouch low and was on alert. When I looked to see what he was looking at I saw a teenager in the next car staring the dog down in sort of an aggressive way. Every time this happens he reacts, but just to let them know that he is not into it...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your not supposed to stare directly into ANY animals eye's to them it's perceived as a threat or danger.


----------

